# fazer à bife a milanesa com cosquinha



## altita

Dois irmãos brincando e uma deles fala:

Vou fazer à bife a milanesa com cosquinha agora, meu irmão.

O que significa "fazer à bife a milanesa com cosquinha"?


----------



## pfaa09

Bife à milanesa. Uma forma de cozinhar bife.


altita said:


> Dois irmãos brincando e *um* deles fala:


----------



## Vanda

Tive que rir, fizeram cosquinha o jeito é rir.  Com certeza é 'casquinha''. Bife à milanesa com casquinha, aquela cobertura que deixa o bife crocante.
bife a milanesa - Google Search


----------



## Cainejo

Vanda said:


> Com certeza é 'casquinha


Ah!, eu estava esperando aclaração, fora qualquer expressão popular! E me fez lembrar o "torresmo 'a milanesa" do Adoniram.

Mas fiquei com outra dúvida, porque diz "fazer à bife"?, porque feminino?, porque o acento?


----------



## Vanda

Xiii... nem prestei atenção a este _à_... Não falamos assim, falamos: vou fazer bife à milanesa.


----------



## Cainejo

Isso!!, obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## altita

Obrigada, Vanda!


----------



## gato radioso

O seja, é o _rebozado_ que o bife tem, mas, não é casquinha um termo muito geral?

Rebozado: cobertura feita com farinha e ovos feita nalguns alimentos para depois serem fritos em azeite.

Distinto de:
Rebosado: transbordar um líquido a beira superior de seu recipiente ou contentor (ex: água de uma panela)


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> O seja, é o _rebozado_ que o bife tem, mas, não é casquinha um termo muito geral?
> 
> Rebozado: cobertura feita com farinha e ovos feita nalguns alimentos para depois serem fritos em azeite.
> 
> Distinto de:
> Rebosado: transbordar um líquido a beira superior de seu recipiente ou contentor (ex: água de uma panela)


Em Portugal diz-se _'panado_'. _'Bife panado_' é um bife à milanesa.  Tanto pode ser adjectivo como substantivo. Um '_panado_' é qualquer alimento frito depois de envolto em ovo batido e farinha ou pão ralado.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal diz-se _'panado_'. _'Bife panado_' é um bife à milanesa.  Tanto pode ser adjectivo como substantivo. Um '_panado_' é qualquer alimento frito depois de envolto em ovo batido e farinha ou pão ralado.


Também é o mesmo por estes lados: empanado (*)
Se não me engano, a diferença entre rebozar e empanar está em usarmos ou não pão ralado (embora meus conhecimentos de cozinha são ridículos, era melhor que alguém pudesse aclara-lo melhor).

(*) Nada a ver com a famosa _empanada gallega _nem as _empanadillas._


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, a comida é *em*panada com *farinha de rosca*.


Vanda said:


> Tive que rir, fizeram cosquinha o jeito é rir.  Com certeza é 'casquinha''. Bife à milanesa com casquinha, aquela cobertura que deixa o bife crocante.
> bife a milanesa - Google Search



Sem ver a cena, temos que tentar adivinhar, mas já que a @altita nos disse que estavam brincando, acho que o guri quis dizer que ia fazer cosquinhas (_cosquillas_) pelo corpo do irmão, como se fosse um cozinheiro preparando um bife empanado.


----------



## altita

Jajajaja... Obrigada, patriota!


----------



## Vichinho

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal diz-se _'panado_'. _'Bife panado_' é um bife à milanesa.  Tanto pode ser adjectivo como substantivo. Um '_panado_' é qualquer alimento frito depois de envolto em ovo batido e farinha ou pão ralado.


Ei amigo, tenho uma dúvida, qual é a diferencia entre *A *e *À? *


----------



## Carfer

Vichinho said:


> Ei amigo, tenho uma dúvida, qual é a diferencia entre *A *e *À? *


'_À_' = Contracção da preposição '_a_' com o artigo definido feminino '_a_' ( corresponde _'a la_' em espanhol).
'_Ao_' = Contracção da preposição '_a_' com o artigo definido masculino '_a_' ( corresponde '_a lo_' em espanhol).


----------



## Vichinho

brigado <3


----------



## Carfer

Vichinho said:


> Muito abrigado amigo <3, todas podem ser usadas formalmente também?





Vichinho said:


> brigado <3


'_Abrigado_' é '_cubierto, abrigado, resguardado, defendido, protegido'_ 
_'Brigado_' não existe.
Diz-se '_obrigado/a_' e não tem de quê.


----------



## Vichinho

Carfer said:


> '_Abrigado_' é '_cubierto, abrigado, resguardado, defendido, protegido'
> 'Brigado_' não existe.
> Diz-se '_obrigado/a_' e não tem de quê.


kkkk Perdão, foi sem quer. Sobre *brigado* eu pensava que sim podia ser (Pelo menos no falado) ou tá errado?


----------



## Cainejo

Vichinho said:


> Sobre *brigado* eu pensava que sim podia ser (Pelo menos no falado)



Na fala coloquial é frequente, sim, mas na escrita tem que ser a correta. Também é comúm qualquer coisa como: "...tobrigado", mesmo a última "o" as vezes nem é ouvida. Como quando nós dizemos pela manhã: "...nos díaaas".


----------

